# Life is Fleeting



## Chrisinmd (Jul 3, 2020)

I found this picture in an old photo album of my now deceased grandmother. She may be a distant relative of mine, like a great great aunt or something. It appears to be a picture of a girl in high school, probably a senior, from 1929. If she were alive today she'd be about 110.

In this picture she was so full of life. And her life was just beginning. She had her whole life in front of her. I'm sure if you had asked her she would have said she had plenty of time to live, the time of her death was so far of.

That girl is now dead and has been for quite some time.

This picture just struck me. It made me realize how fleeting life is, how quickly it goes by, how easily it passes from our grasp and how powerless we are to stop its flow to its ultimate conclusion.

This is all our fates. It's the one thing we all share in equally. We will all pass from this ground we inhabit so freely today. Our lives are only borrowed. A perpetual debt we owe the universe in which we've been borne.

"Death is the debt that all people pay"


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2020)

Live that life with passion, brother. It's a great ride, this life thing.



 

There's beauty everywhere.


----------



## skribs (Jul 3, 2020)

Buka said:


>



So your birthday, and when you hear about the birds and the bees?


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jul 4, 2020)

skribs said:


> So your birthday, and when you hear about the birds and the bees?



I think the when you find out why part refers to when you find your "meaning or purpose in life".  I personally dont think we have any set "meaning or purpose in life".  Its whatever we choose.  No greater designed plan for some all knowing being.  But thats just my humble opinion!


----------



## Buka (Jul 4, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> I think the when you find out why part refers to when you find your "meaning or purpose in life".  I personally dont think we have any set "meaning or purpose in life".  Its whatever we choose.  No greater designed plan for some all knowing being.  But thats just my humble opinion!



I believe you're correct, Chris. We are who determine what our purpose in life is. 

Mine was and is to help people.


----------



## jobo (Jul 4, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> I think the when you find out why part refers to when you find your "meaning or purpose in life".  I personally dont think we have any set "meaning or purpose in life".  Its whatever we choose.  No greater designed plan for some all knowing being.  But thats just my humble opinion!


no i think it refers to sex


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jul 5, 2020)

jobo said:


> no i think it refers to sex



Not sure your correct but I think the saying can be reasonably be interpreted both ways


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 6, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> I found this picture in an old photo album of my now deceased grandmother. She may be a distant relative of mine, like a great great aunt or something. It appears to be a picture of a girl in high school, probably a senior, from 1929. If she were alive today she'd be about 110.
> 
> In this picture she was so full of life. And her life was just beginning. She had her whole life in front of her. I'm sure if you had asked her she would have said she had plenty of time to live, the time of her death was so far of.
> 
> ...


Exactly

James 4:14 "Whereas ye know not what shall be on the morrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away." (KJV)


----------



## Buka (Jul 6, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> I found this picture in an old photo album of my now deceased grandmother. She may be a distant relative of mine, like a great great aunt or something. It appears to be a picture of a girl in high school, probably a senior, from 1929. If she were alive today she'd be about 110.
> 
> In this picture she was so full of life. And her life was just beginning. She had her whole life in front of her. I'm sure if you had asked her she would have said she had plenty of time to live, the time of her death was so far of.
> 
> ...



My Dad, 1918, during the Spanish Flu pandemic.



He told me if I lived long enough, I'd probably see something like it again. He said if you're smart and careful, you'll survive. If you're not, you probably won't. So, be smart.


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2020)

I've been working with my mom for several years to scan family photos and piece together our genealogy.  It's really interesting, and I often look at the pictures.  The picture below, in particular, hits me in the way you describe.  That's my Aunt Peggy.  When I was really young (like 5), I thought she was the prettiest woman in the world, and was convinced she was Wonder Woman.  The picture below was how I remember her, taken in the early 70's.  She died just a few years later from lung cancer.


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2020)

Buka said:


> My Dad, 1918, during the Spanish Flu pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 22955
> 
> He told me if I lived long enough, I'd probably see something like it again. He said if you're smart and careful, you'll survive. If you're not, you probably won't. So, be smart.


Cool picture.  Look at those guns.


----------



## Buka (Jul 6, 2020)

Steve said:


> Cool picture.  Look at those guns.



And look at her bathing suit. Man, that must have been awfully uncomfortable in the hot sun.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jul 7, 2020)

Buka said:


> My Dad, 1918, during the Spanish Flu pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 22955
> 
> He told me if I lived long enough, I'd probably see something like it again. He said if you're smart and careful, you'll survive. If you're not, you probably won't. So, be smart.



So how would being "smart" have saved you in the 1918 flu pandemic?  I guess if smart meant wash your hands, wear a mask and social distance the yes being smart would help.  But did the they have that scientific knowledge of the virus in 1918?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2020)

Read this and had to pop in and add....came across my fathers high school year book in the basement, lost it a bit actually looking at the pictures. He passed away in 2012...yup, life is fleeting


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> So how would being "smart" have saved you in the 1918 flu pandemic?  I guess if smart meant wash your hands, wear a mask and social distance the yes being smart would help.  But did the they have that scientific knowledge of the virus in 1918?



well yes, they knew it was a virus and it was killing a lot of people, the major issue was they ignored it for a very long time, they wernt at all opposed to shipping people off to the great war who had the virus as they were probably going to die anyway,

 they only got concerned when people came back from the war and started passing it to others including them.

 suddenly at least in certain US cities, they shut down all the bars and other public places of transmission and had a response not unlike what we have today with masks and social distancing, it may or may not have had a positive effect

thers some good documentaries available


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> So how would being "smart" have saved you in the 1918 flu pandemic?  I guess if smart meant wash your hands, wear a mask and social distance the yes being smart would help.  But did the they have that scientific knowledge of the virus in 1918?


From what I've seen, they did.  Back then it was considered common sense.  They wore masks, encouraged social distancing, etc.  

Here's a pretty thorough article:  “Destroyer and Teacher”: Managing the Masses During the 1918–1919 Influenza Pandemic


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jul 7, 2020)

Steve said:


> From what I've seen, they did.  Back then it was considered common sense.  They wore masks, encouraged social distancing, etc.
> 
> Here's a pretty thorough article:  “Destroyer and Teacher”: Managing the Masses During the 1918–1919 Influenza Pandemic



Yea i was just wondering how common knowledge this was back then?  Even today the experts now cant seem to figure out of you should wear a mask or not.  We have been back and forth on that issue even in the current panademic


----------



## granfire (Jul 7, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> So how would being "smart" have saved you in the 1918 flu pandemic?  I guess if smart meant wash your hands, wear a mask and social distance the yes being smart would help.  But did the they have that scientific knowledge of the virus in 1918?



when you read the description of the pandemic, 
face covering and social distancing was practiced
Until it wasn't, and the 2nd wave killed 5 million people....


----------



## Buka (Jul 7, 2020)

granfire said:


> when you read the description of the pandemic,
> face covering and social distancing was practiced
> Until it wasn't, and the 2nd wave killed 5 million people....





Chrisinmd said:


> So how would being "smart" have saved you in the 1918 flu pandemic?  I guess if smart meant wash your hands, wear a mask and social distance the yes being smart would help.  But did the they have that scientific knowledge of the virus in 1918?



A different term was used back then. Common sense.


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2020)

Buka said:


> A different term was used back then. Common sense.


They called it "freedom sense" back then, though, because they were patriots.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> Yea i was just wondering how common knowledge this was back then?  Even today the experts now cant seem to figure out of you should wear a mask or not.  We have been back and forth on that issue even in the current panademic


The experts have been consistent that you should wear a mask throughout all of this. The debates just been on how helpful they are, not if they're helpful. It's just fringe scientists and certain politicians convincing people otherwise.


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2020)

Steve said:


> From what I've seen, they did.  Back then it was considered common sense.  They wore masks, encouraged social distancing, etc.
> 
> Here's a pretty thorough article:  “Destroyer and Teacher”: Managing the Masses During the 1918–1919 Influenza Pandemic


thats intresting, but seems to sugest that the virus arive in the states from else where, when in fact it started in america and was transfered to europe and then else where on troop carriers, knownibfly i must add,

getting most of the infected people out of the country, it was running rife in army basis, seemed a good idea, when it retirned on the same troop  carriers, it had mutated givibg the more deadly second wave, unfortunately,  that also killed a big chunk of the rest of the world

thanks usa


----------



## Buka (Jul 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats intresting, but seems to sugest that the virus arive in the states from else where, when in fact it started in america and was transfered to europe and then else where on troop carriers, knownibfly i must add,
> 
> getting most of the infected people out of the country, it was running rife in army basis, seemed a good idea, when it retirned on the same troop  carriers, it had mutated givibg the more deadly second wave, unfortunately,  that also killed a big chunk of the rest of the world
> 
> thanks usa



You're welcome, Jobo. It's the least we could do.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats intresting, but seems to sugest that the virus arive in the states from else where, when in fact it started in america and was transfered to europe and then else where on troop carriers, knownibfly i must add,
> 
> getting most of the infected people out of the country, it was running rife in army basis, seemed a good idea, when it retirned on the same troop  carriers, it had mutated givibg the more deadly second wave, unfortunately,  that also killed a big chunk of the rest of the world
> 
> thanks usa


Wow you have known this all along? Why haven't you passed on you infinite knowledge to find a vaccine and end this damned thing? I have no clue where you get your (mis)information but that is very, very far from what I have read and seen. Have you never heard of Wuhan?


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Wow you have known this all along? Why haven't you passed on you infinite knowledge to find a vaccine and end this damned thing? I have no clue where you get your (mis)information but that is very, very far from what I have read and seen. Have you never heard of Wuhan?


tey reading the thread instead of just jumping, in, the virus in question we are in the middle of discussing,  is the spanish flu,  or rather the american flu, as it should be known

the Corona  almost certainly came from wuhan

its intresting that sone aspects of america are holding china s responsible for its lax responce,a criticism that has some validity, mean while we are still awaiting an admision let alone an apology for one of the greatest crimes against humanity ever perpetrated,  that was america delibrately exporting the virus that killed upwarss of 50 million

admittedly  they didnt know that was going to happen, but they did know thousands of their own troops  were dieing on the journey to europe, and cared little about that,  remmber that next vet day, that they killed more of their own troops than the germans


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats intresting, but seems to sugest that the virus arive in the states from else where, when in fact it started in america and was transfered to europe and then else where on troop carriers, knownibfly i must add,
> 
> getting most of the infected people out of the country, it was running rife in army basis, seemed a good idea, when it retirned on the same troop  carriers, it had mutated givibg the more deadly second wave, unfortunately,  that also killed a big chunk of the rest of the world
> 
> thanks usa


It's been a while since I received my wikipedia degree in spanish flu.  I was just sharing an article from the NIH that talked about what steps were taken at the time, in response to a question about how much they knew about social distancing, wearing masks, etc.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> tey reading the thread instead of just jumping, in, the virus in question we are in the middle of discussing,  is the spanish flu,  or rather the american flu, as it should be known
> 
> the Corona  almost certainly came from wuhan
> 
> ...


Fair enough. 
Again, why didn't you use your mystic powers to inform the powers that be how significant this was going to be so early on? You are throwing stones but hitting nothing. 
Big bad America. It is always our fault, no matter what. Funny. 
Oh, and you seriously need to check your numbers about the troops. Off by about a factor of 120.


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Fair enough.
> Again, why didn't you use your mystic powers to inform the powers that be how significant this was going to be so early on? You are throwing stones but hitting nothing.
> Big bad America. It is always our fault, no matter what. Funny.
> Oh, and you seriously need to check your numbers about the troops. Off by about a factor of 120.


 they lost 63000 to disease and 53000 to combat, the problem with that figure is they are not counting all the ones who dieded of flu in america or on the way there

and dont get me wrong, the uk murdered hundreds of thousands of their own troops by walking them into machine gun batteries, then the american arrive and killed a few more with the fle, bad war that one


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> they lost 63000 to disease and 53000 to combat, the problem with that figure is they are not counting all the ones who dieded of flu in america or on the way there
> 
> and dont get me wrong, the uk murdered hundreds of thousands of their own troops by walking them into machine gun batteries, then the american arrive and killed a few more with the fle, bad war that one


Are you back on the Spanish Flu era or Covid in regard to your number?


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Are you back on the Spanish Flu era or Covid in regard to your number?


the american flu from circa 1917.

ive not talked about covid at all in this thread except now having to tell you twice im not talking about covid in this thread

I really hope i dont have to say it three times or il begin to suspect your being deliberately obtuse


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> the american flu from circa 1917.
> 
> ive not talked about covid at all in this thread except now having to tell you twice im not talking about covid in this thread
> 
> I really hope i dont have to say it three times or il begin to suspect your being deliberately obtuse


Anything is possible. The American flu?
My fact checking says 45,849 soldiers died of influenza and related pneumonia during the course of the war. You are still off on your numbers.


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Anything is possible. The American flu?
> My fact checking says 45,849 soldiers died of influenza and related pneumonia during the course of the war. You are still off on your numbers.


oh well you said i was off by a factor of 120,, so at least your now in the ball park

lets for the moment consider that , that may be correct and not massaged by the army to make them look less bad

thats still 45,000 american troops killed by a combination of neglect and deliberate sacrifice

i suppose that less bad than 63,000 but not by a factor of 120

63,000 were killed by disease and not munitions, its only arguable which disease that was and we still have the other 50 million including half a million US civilians t who deaths we attributable to this


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> oh well you said i was off by a factor of 120,, so at least your now in the ball park
> 
> lets for the moment consider that , that may be correct and not massaged by the army to make them look less bad
> 
> ...


Yes, the factor of 120 was in regards to the wrong pandemic. 
Still illogical to say it could have been avoided when for the most part no one knew what was happening at the time. Oh and the enemy was shooting at them so I am sure the priorities were rather obvious.


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Yes, the factor of 120 was in regards to the wrong pandemic.
> Still illogical to say it could have been avoided when for the most part no one knew what was happening at the time. Oh and the enemy was shooting at them so I am sure the priorities were rather obvious.


your missing the point, they, the troops were dropping like flies in the bases in america and on the troop ships over, they, (the army and the government)knew it was happening, they knew it was highly contagious and they knew it was deadly, if they knew precisely what is was is open for debate, but they sure as hell knew it was happening and shipped them to Europe anyway


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> your missing the point, they, the troops were dropping like flies in the bases in america and on the troop ships over, they, (the army and the government)knew it was happening, they knew it was highly contagious and they knew it was deadly, if they knew precisely what is was is open for debate, but they sure as hell knew it was happening and shipped them to Europe anyway


You do realize you are criticizing something that occurred nearly 100 years ago? Why would you think they really knew what was going on with technology of that era? And again, they were being shot at. 
Go ahead and bash from the fences; it is what you do best.


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You do realize you are criticizing something that occurred nearly 100 years ago? Why would you think they really knew what was going on with technology of that era? And again, they were being shot at.
> Go ahead and bash from the fences; it is what you do best.


because they had the most advanced medical facilities in the world and the Spanish managed to figure it out.

because they had numerous people dropping dead on army camps in america where nobody was shooting at them of the flu, even you might think that odd.

they filled a train with  troops and when it got there there were nearly all dead and no one was shooting at them, because civilians round army camps were also dieing and guess what , no one was shooting at them

the world is currently engaging in thinking about crimes against humanity perpetrated by american just though id throw this one in


----------

